#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4495/17: Αλλαγή χρήσης ισογείου διαμερίσματος από αποθήκη σε κατοικία

## asak

Διώροφη οικοδομή έχει ανεγερθεί σε εντός σχεδίου πόλεως βάσει αδείας  Διωρόφου οικοδομής τo 1977, η οποία εξέδωσε το Τμήμα Σεισμοπλήκτων της Δ/νσης Τεχνικών Υπηρεσιών της τότε Νομαρχίας όπου το εγκεκριμένο σχέδιο Κατόψεων-όψεων-τομών εμφανίζει τον α' όροφο διαμορφωμένο ως κατοικία ενώ το ισόγειο διαμέρισμα ως ενιαίο χώρο με χρήση αποθήκης.
Η συγκεκριμένη αποθήκη είχε αλλάξει χρήση σε κατοικία, όμοια με αυτή του ορόφου όπου ως αποδεικτικό για την χρονολογία υπάρχει βεβαίωση της ΔΕΔΗΕ ότι η πρώτη ηλεκτροδότηση του συγκεκριμένου ακινήτου ως κατοικία είναι η 9/9/1985.
*Ερώτηση*: Υπάγεται στο Νόμο αυτή η αυθαιρεσία και με ποια δεδομένα; (Κατηγορία, παλαιότητα κλπ). Εμπίπτει στην παρ. 7 του άρθρου 100; για το γεγονός ότι η ισόγεια αποθήκη λογίζεται ως κύρια χρήση με αλλαγή σε κύρια. Έχει να κάνει το γεγονός ότι οι χρήσεις θεσπίστηκαν μετά την εφαρμογή του Κτιριοδομικού του 85;

----------


## Xάρης

Γενικώς, μια αυθαιρεσία μπορεί να υπαχθεί στον νόμο εκτός εάν έχουμε μια από τις περιπτώσεις της §2 του άρθρου 89.

Η παλαιότητα είναι 1983-1993, αφού αυτή μπορεί να αποδειχθεί.
Συνεπώς, έχουμε κατηγορία 4 ή 5 αναλόγως της υπέρβασης κάλυψης, δόμησης και ύψους.

Αν η ισόγεια αποθήκη μετρούσε στη δόμηση, τότε έχουμε αλλαγή χρήσης από κύρια σε κύρια και υπολογισμό προστίμου με αναλυτικό προϋπολογισμό.
Αν όχι, τότε έχουμε από βοηθητική σε κύρια και υπέρβαση δόμησης.

----------


## asak

'Οχι δεν εμπίπτει στις απαγορευτικές περιπτώσεις του άρθρου 89.

Η παλαιότητα είναι 1983-1993 και αποδεικνύεται. Τώρα σύμφωνα με την άδεια που ανέφερα, ο μόνος περιορισμός που αναγράφεται στο οπισθόφυλλο αυτής και συνοδεύεται με αντίστοιχο σκαρίφημα είναι της κάλυψης, και έχει πραγματοποιηθεί ορθώς. Για Δόμηση ουδείς λόγος, ούτε στο φύλλο της αδείας, ούτε και στο εγκεκριμένο σχέδιο. Υποθέτω ότι περιορισμός ήταν μόνο η κάλυψη και οι όροφοι, αφού προσδιορίζει διώροφο οικοδομή και οι χρήσεις μόνο κύριοι. Τότε νομίζω δεν ήταν θεσμοθετημένοι βοηθητικοί χώροι.
Συνεπώς συμφωνείς ότι η μόνη λύση είναι να εμπίπτει στην παρ. 7 του αρθ. 100 και υπολογισμό προστίμου με αναλυτικό? Χωρίς κατηγορία.

Θα ήθελα να αναφέρω ότι η συγκεκριμένη άδεια έλαβε υπόψη τις διατάξεις του 17-7-23 Π.Δ/τος όπως ρητά αναφέρεται σ' αυτήν.
Επίσης σημαντικό να αναφέρω ότι είχε εκδοθεί το 2010 *ΕΕΜΚ* για διαρρύθμιση ισογείου ορόφου που αντιπροσωπεύει την παρούσα κατάσταση κατοικίας. Όμως δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά η αλλαγή χρήσης σε κατοικία από αποθήκη αφού δεν προβλέπετε ούτως ή άλλως από μία τέτοια άδεια. Θεωρείς ότι με την συγκεκριμένη πράξη, έχοντας υπόψη τη βαρύτητα που έχει μία ΕΕΜΚ νομιμοποιεί την χρήση κατοικίας στο ισόγειο από αποθήκη που προβλεπόταν με την αρχική άδεια? ΑΝ η απάντηση είναι ΝΑΙ τότε τα νομιμοποιητικά έγγραφα που θα συνοδεύουν την διώροφο οικοδομή είναι η αρχική άδεια και η ΕΕΜΚ μαζί με τα εγκεκριμένα σχέδια που τις συνοδεύουν?

----------


## Xάρης

Η ΕΕΜΚ δεν αποδεικνύει τίποτα κατά τη γνώμη μου.

----------


## asak

Την ίδια άποψη έχω κι εγώ..αλλά μία ΕΕΜΚ δεν παύει να είναι δημόσιο έγγραφο.... όπου για την έκδοσή της και για τη θεώρηση των συνοδευτικών σχεδίων (διαρρυθμίσεων ορόφων) της, ο υπάλληλος υποτίθεται ότι ελέγχει τα εγκεκριμένα σχέδια της οικοδομικής άδειας. Συνεπώς η απάντησή σου έχει νομικό υπόβαθρο ή απλώς έχει χαρακτήρα ουσίας?

----------


## Xάρης

Ο υπάλληλος δεν ελέγχει κανένα σχέδιο, ούτε τη νομιμότητα των κτισμάτων.
Η νομιμότητα τεκμαίρεται από τη δήλωση του αιτούντα ιδιοκτήτη.

----------


## asak

Στην πολεοδομία της περιοχής μου, και στη διάρκεια της δικής μου επαγγελματικής δράσης, δεν γινόταν έτσι η διαδικασία. Ο υπάλληλος ζήταγε να δει το εγκεκριμένο σχέδιο και το σύγκρινε μ' αυτό της EEMK για εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις προκειμένου να διαπιστώσει τυχόν μεταβολές σε ύδρευση-αποχέτευση ή ηλεκτρομηχανολογικές μελέτες.
Εν πάσι περιπτώσει, η ουσία είναι ότι μία ΕΕΜΚ υπολείπεται αξιοπιστίας και συνάμα βαρύτητας. Άσε που στη δική μου περίπτωση έρχεται σε αντίθεση με το χρόνο παλαιότητας  ύπαρξης κατοικίας με τη βεβαίωση της ΔΕΔΗΕ.
Οπότε με ασφάλεια και χωρίς τύψεις :-) αναλυτικό π/υ σύμφωνα με παρ.7 του άρθρ.100.

Θα ήθελα, αν γνωρίζεις βέβαια Χάρη, να μάθω από ποιά χρονολογία έκδοσης άδειας και πριν, δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η χρήση που έχει αποκτήσει σήμερα ένα ακίνητο κατοικίας ή κατάστημα.

----------


## Xάρης

Τι εννοείς δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η σημερινή χρήση;

----------


## asak

Συγγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντησή μου,
Αυτό που εννοούσα είναι, πότε θεσμοθετήθηκαν οι κύριες και βοηθητικές χρήσεις σε μια οικοδομή? δηλ. π.χ. πότε μία ισόγεια οικοδομή που έγινε κατάστημα μας απασχολεί αυτή η αλλαγή  ως αυθαίρετη χρήση? Π.Χ. ισόγειος χώρος κατοικίας με άδεια το 1965 μετατράπηκε σε κατάστημα το 80, θεωρείται αυθαίρετη αλλαγή χρήσης? Ή να το θέσω διαφορετικά. Ένας υπόγειος όροφος με άδεια το 50, είναι βοηθητικός χώρος ή κύριος χώρος?

----------


## spapako

Υπόγειος χώρος με άδεια του 50 είναι σίγουρα βοηθητικός, αφού σύμφωνα και με ΓΟΚ 55, το υπόγειο δεν μετραγε στο συντελεστή εκμετάλλευσης (σήμερα συντελεστής δόμησης).
Τώρα ότι μπορεί να είναι κύριος χώρος στα συμβόλαια του 50, αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. Για την πολεοδομία όμως είναι σίγουρα βοηθητικός

----------

asak

----------


## asak

Το ότι δεν μέτραγε στον συντελεστή εκμετάλλευσης, πως το καθιστά αυτόματα βοηθητικό χώρο? Προκύπτει από κάποια νομοθεσία?

----------


## spapako

Όχι, αλλά επειδή δεν θα βρεις σχέδια για προ 55, θεωρώ ότι λαμβάνοντας τον ως ΒΧ λειτουργείς υπέρ του δυσμενέστερου σεμιναρίου

----------


## asak

Συγγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντησή μου spapako,
Καταλαβαίνω ότι η άποψή σου έχει χαρακτήρα επισφαλή και κινείται σε ευμενές σενάριο για τη ευθύνη που επωμιζόμαστε ως μηχανικοί. Από την άλλη καταδικάζουμε την χρήση ενός κτιρίου που κατασκευάστηκε μιαν άλλη εποχή και συνάμα υποβαθμίζουμε την εμπορική αξία και την εμπορευσιμότητα του.

----------


## Xάρης

Κύριες και βοηθητικές χρήσεις ορίζονται ήδη στον ΓΟΚ 1955 με διαφορετικές απαιτήσεις σε ύψος, φωτισμό, αερισμό, πυροπροστασία, πάχος τοίχων.

----------

asak

----------

